# Western Wide-Out or Boss V?



## ProGradeSnw&Ice (Dec 12, 2011)

I have recently purchased another truck and need to decide what to put on it. My other truck has a Boss V and I love it, but almost went with Wide-Out when I purchased that one too. What sold me on the V was that it was a Boss. (Nothing against Western, just have always been a Boss fan) If Boss made a "Wide-Out competitor" I would be running that. However, they obviously don't due to patents and other legal reasons (says the Customer Service rep. I spoke with)

Keeping the Boss would:


Maintain a matching fleet
Make all my equipment inter-changeable
I am spending $$ on something that I already know works and that I like

Wide-Out:


Something new
Increase productivity?
Looks pretty sweet

Any thoughts/suggestions?

James


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

It really depends on what you are using it for. The wide-out will push more snow than the v plow hands down and back drags pretty well. The western also has the ability to have a hinged back drag put on it. In my experience v plows do not back drag well at all, they just seem to pack the snow. The v plow is obviously nice for busting drifts or for plowing long drives or roads. What is the price difference? Can the truck handle it the wide-out is pretty heavy? Where are the dealers?


----------



## ProGradeSnw&Ice (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick feedback. Both of My trucks are GMC 2500HD's:

2005 & 2006
Timbrens front & back
Upgraded fan clutches
265/75/16 AT tires

The '05 has 8'2" Steel V and has no problem with it, especially since installing the Timbrens. Had originally planned on a Boss straight blade for the new one and focussing on residential with that truck since it also has a shorter wheelbase. However, work outlook has changed and is leaning toward mostly commercial. I have the Smart-Lock cylinders on my current truck which helps but doesnt scrape the best when backdragging on concrete. Considering backdragging edge later but not the biggest priority right now.

So to answer your questions better, truck can handle either plow and work will comprise mostly of parking lots and some long drives/roads.

Leaning toward another Boss and maybe adding wings until they produce a Wide-Out (If at all)


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I would stick with Boss, but I've never ran a Western Wide Out. I'm big on uniformity within my fleet. This way I dont have to carry and stock parts for six different plows. I'm sure on a wide open lot the wide out will move more snow. Enough more to make it worth the hassle of two different plow brands? That's up to you.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I had someone who knew something (not gonna get specific lol) tell me I could stick with boss when I inquired about wanting an expandable but would like to stay with boss. That was before the release of the DXT though, he was under the impression something else was being released. Food for thought although I'm sure boss wouldn't release anythig until its been tested and proven many times over.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

The uniform fleet guys are missing out. Your fleet will be enhanced adding a wide out. It's a great plow.

We're big Boss fans too. 

You don't want them all the same.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Depends on the type of lots you have. Tight lots, long distances to locate snow, scoop mode in a expandable will outperform a V hands down. 
Large lots, wide open, well an expandable still outperforms a V (unless you put wings on the V.) I don't know anyone who has went to an expandable (western or blizzard) and regretted it. There are those who say they've cheapened them up and if you're the guy smacking curbs at 25mph with a wing, then you probably think they're cheap. My opinion, go wideout and compare it to your Boss V. You'll probably end up replacing the Boss eventually.


----------



## ProGradeSnw&Ice (Dec 12, 2011)

WilliamOak;1505275 said:


> I had someone who knew something (not gonna get specific lol) tell me I could stick with boss when I inquired about wanting an expandable but would like to stay with boss. That was before the release of the DXT though, he was under the impression something else was being released. Food for thought although I'm sure boss wouldn't release anythig until its been tested and proven many times over.


This was when I began emailing with The Boss Customer Service Dept(post DXT unvailing) and expressed how disappointed I, and others were. I also got on them about the timing of the unvail, end of season?

After also bringing up my frustration that there has not been a V-box spreader, I got them to spill the beans that the development of one is underway, but again will not be announced until the end of the season like the DXT to allow for testing. (Why not wait until late spring/early summer when some are planning ahead for their fleet upgrades/additions? Rather than end of winter when people are trying to figure out how to finance their spring break, etc after a shi**y winter :realmad: )


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a western MVP and like it, Im not even going to delve into the trip blade vs. trip edge but I owned a trip blade V...and now I don't. Actually I do its for sale. Anyhow I tried out a Wideout last winter and thats what were buying mostly for now on. You have to try it yourself to see it.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

anyone try the snowdoggs expandable wing plow?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

TKLAWN;1505215 said:


> It really depends on what you are using it for. The wide-out will push more snow than the v plow hands down and back drags pretty well. The western also has the ability to have a hinged back drag put on it. In my experience v plows do not back drag well at all, they just seem to pack the snow. The v plow is obviously nice for busting drifts or for plowing long drives or roads. What is the price difference? Can the truck handle it the wide-out is pretty heavy? Where are the dealers?


Well My 9.6 MVP plus back drags very well but I run 5/8x8 cutting edge

To the OP I would keep brand you have I have Western and 1 boss Vplow and after owning a western Vplow I'll never buy a boss Vplow again


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I had a Wideout and I switched to a 9'6" MVP and I don't regret the decision one bit. When you add a set of wings to the MVP you can move WAY more snow than a Wideout. I don't care what Western's little online calulator says, I have real world experience with both and the 9'6" is the way to go.

(I've also owned Boss V plows and even though they are constructed really well the lack of a trip edge makes them a second tier option.)

.02


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I own an 810 and a 9'2 VXT. Both are nice. I think the 810 moves more snow, especially around corners. But I like the Boss more and future plows will be Boss.


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

MahonLawnCare;1506233 said:


> anyone try the snowdoggs expandable wing plow?


Yes, a friend of mine has it on a F350 dully. I've run with it a few times. It's a great plow and I would recommend the SnowDogg over the Western anyday.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

"For me" PP (power plows) are the better choice. 


SnowDogg makes a good plow...but their PP is a cheap knock-off of the Fisher/Western/Blizzard PP's. I have a very good friend with one(SnowDogg PP), and neither he nor I are very impressed with it. With that said, I also have a sub with a SnowDogg HD 9ft straight blade....we have been very happy with it.

I like uniformity, but I would recommend getting a PP to compliment your V.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have 5 wideouts and 1 9'6" MVP with wings. We like the v just for our own country driveways but other than that, we would have all wideouts. The versatility of the wideout is unmatched. Yes the v we have can carry more snow with the wings on but it doesn't windrow as well. Being able to scoop the trailing edge of the wideout while extending the other side to wide pass really saves time. There is a school we do that took a little over an hour with the MVP on a 2 inch snow and with the wideout, the driver gets it done in 45 min. Before wideouts we had all blizzards. I am a fan of having a uniform fleet but in your situation I would get the wideout. You will wonder why you didn't get one sooner. For our situation and our properties it is the best option hands down.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

you cant go wrong with either. but i have a 9'6 v and a wide out and the wide out moves more snow and it great when turning like others have said.


----------



## ProGradeSnw&Ice (Dec 12, 2011)

I have never owned, but have used a couple older Western straight blades(early 2000's era) and they seem nice and never have any problems other than the flag/markers on the ends needing replaced. How is the construction/integrity of current Westerns? They've just never appeared as strong to me as Boss. 

I sarcastically applauded Boss on the DXT seveal months ago. Why in the h**l did it take them so long to build a trip edge V? thanks to them not having one, I bent the A-frame on mine last year going less than 10mph!

Also, do any manufacturers have something along the lines of a "multi-position" wing? As in one that could be manually switched from one position to another like the positions a Wideout has.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the Boss V... Next plow will be a wideout, nice to have different equipment for different situations. 
Snow Dogg makes a wideout as well... a lot cheaper, i hear good things about the snow doggs


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I am actually going to be replacing one of my older Boss' this season and I have it down to a Boss V vxt or the Snowdogg Expandable....guess i got some thinking to do


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MahonLawnCare;1507075 said:


> I am actually going to be replacing one of my older Boss' this season and I have it down to a Boss V vxt or the Snowdogg Expandable....guess i got some thinking to do


Snowdogg truck mounts hangs down to much vs western even boss But They are a cheaper line of plows and built heavy I installed fewso far


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Until last year I owned all Western plows on my trucks. That was when I got my first BOSS (as it came on a used truck I picked up as a back up), after running it one time I bought a brand new 9'2 VXT for one of my trucks. This year I replaced 5 trucks and all of them got new BOSS plows and all new trucks will continue to get BOSS plows. The one truck got a straight blade and the rest were all VXT's (yes I am keeping my BOSS dealer happy). At this point I can say that it is not just the dealer support that I get around here as my BOSS dealer is top-notch, but the plow is better built, and I have not had it break down on me one time while out in the field. I do wish that they could figure out a way to make it where you could stack the snow a tad bit higher with it like you can with a chain type lift plow, that to me is the only advantage of a Western.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

buildinon;1507399 said:


> Until last year I owned all Western plows on my trucks. That was when I got my first BOSS (as it came on a used truck I picked up as a back up), after running it one time I bought a brand new 9'2 VXT for one of my trucks. This year I replaced 5 trucks and all of them got new BOSS plows and all new trucks will continue to get BOSS plows. The one truck got a straight blade and the rest were all VXT's (yes I am keeping my BOSS dealer happy). At this point I can say that it is not just the dealer support that I get around here as my BOSS dealer is top-notch, but the plow is better built, and I have not had it break down on me one time while out in the field. I do wish that they could figure out a way to make it where you could stack the snow a tad bit higher with it like you can with a chain type lift plow, that to me is the only advantage of a Western.


So you have owned a 9.6MVP + western vplow multplex system


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Antlerart06;1507306 said:


> Snowdogg truck mounts hangs down to much vs western even boss But They are a cheaper line of plows and built heavy I installed fewso far


Mine hangs down less than the Boss mounts we have on the Chevy's at work


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Antlerart06;1507470 said:


> So you have owned a 9.6MVP + western vplow multplex system


I did not have the 9.6 but I had several other models, but I have used the MVP and the WIDEOUT as comparrison between them (as I also have subs and they have them).


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

plowguy43;1507562 said:


> Mine hangs down less than the Boss mounts we have on the Chevy's at work


if below the bumper thats to much
You cant even see my Western mounts under the bumper on F350
Ones I installed so far been on Chevy and one Ford Never put a SDog or any type on a Dodge


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

buildinon;1507998 said:


> I did not have the 9.6 but I had several other models, but I have used the MVP and the WIDEOUT as comparrison between them (as I also have subs and they have them).


I see I looking at comparrison of the Western and the Boss You said went all Boss was better built But you cant compair since you never had the Mvp multiplex system

I own western straight blades all my life and since 2000 owned a boss 1 9.2 plow I thought it was the plow But in fall of 09 Bought my first MVP 9.6 That is a plow cleans better handles better I can control the movement better then the Boss
Mvp back drag snow better

The most repairs I have done over all the years been on the boss Factory welds breaking 
Can say I do like the boss how it hugs the truck vs the MVP sticking out there


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

What is "multiplex" I own 2 MVP Plus and don't have a clue what you are talking about.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

cet;1508192 said:


> What is "multiplex" I own 2 MVP Plus and don't have a clue what you are talking about.


With the multiplex, you can swap between a MVP Plus and to a Wideout, with the same wiring and controller. They are now selling strait blades with them now too.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

vegaman04;1508204 said:


> With the multiplex, you can swap between a MVP Plus and to a Wideout, with the same wiring and controller. They are now selling strait blades with them now too.


I had the understanding I could do that with my MVP Plus. Do you need to have a special one?


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

Last year I bought 2 8.6 MVPs with wings and one wideout. This year we added two more trucks and I bought new wideouts for them. Wish I had all wideouts they are awesome!!


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

The Wide Out is a GREAT plow. We have two and will be adding a new one soon. Will plow much more snow than a "V" plow. The only way I would choose a "V" plow is if I was putting on a two wheel drive vehicle or your in an area than you really need the cutting ability that the "V" offers.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I did forget to mention that on the V's I do run the wing's on the trucks. That does make a big difference as well. But everyone will have a diffrent experience with each plow. I can run the same plowas the next guy on the same lot and have a totally diffrent opinion of it as he can of mine. It is all in the user preference and what you really feel is most effective for what you need and do with it. Just my .02


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

Just like I used to run pushers on my skids, after purchasing a HLA SnowWing last year (3200W series) I have now started making the conversion of outfitting all skids with them. This year 4 of the skids will be running them, agian it is user preferance for the application that I need it for.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2012)

We have a wide out, LOVE it. Go with the western man.


----------

